# Wow, anyone in VA there's a great deal on a Jotul!



## tickbitty (Nov 8, 2009)

This guy just posted a really nice stove on Craigslist with pipe and all, for $100!
http://norfolk.craigslist.org/for/1456326271.html
I'm looking for a wood stove, but if I wanted a gas one that thing is absolutely MINT!


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 8, 2009)

Man, that IS a great price!
A Jotul Allagash, in matte black, sells new for $1852...
That looks like Blue-Black Enamel, which is
a couple hundred MORE than that.
Figure $500 +/- for the vent...
It's a savings spectacular!


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 8, 2009)

And probably a typo on the price.


----------



## tickbitty (Nov 8, 2009)

Don't think so, Bb, he's got $100 in the title and then $100 obo in the text of the post!  if he doesn't get rid of it for that price in about 1/2 a day then there is something wrong with people who run gas stoves around here, lol!  I should go buy it and make $1000 in a week - too bad for the small matter of picking up giant heavy stoves.


----------



## tickbitty (Nov 26, 2009)

Anyone know if that Jotul 3 gas stove ever came with just one door instead of two?  Was it an earlier version of the little gas stove?  I was just curious, because the allagash has two doors.  This one appears to have one door and it does not appear to open!  Also note there are piercings all around the triangles on the side.  Odd because this is obviously a Jotul but I don't see any parallels for it anywhere.


----------

